# Using another name



## Macno (Jul 4, 2011)

Hope to get some thoughts on this.

I dont mind my birth given name but when I apply it to photography it doesnt have much kick.

So was thinking of using a psuedo for my shots.

Or is that just stoopid?


----------



## Macno (Jul 5, 2011)

I think its a great Idea.  On the other hand I think youre right.  Its stoopid.


----------

